# How do you catch whiting???



## savgaboy (Apr 29, 2009)

I am going to be putting in at Turners creek Friday.  I have not had much luck with the trout and Reds.  I am going to try Whiting.  I hear they are easier and maybe I can bring some home to cook. Can someone give me some pointers or some good spots?? PLEASE!!! or both!!


----------



## public Hunter (Apr 29, 2009)

Down here in Florida your basic fish finder rig (egg singer-swivel-leader-hook) baited with frozen shrimp pieces/ cut clams, or sand fleas fished in the surf work just fine.  The fancier guys fish two hook rigs with pyramid or other even fancier surf fishing leads, which are a good way to go if the surf is up and it's rolling the egg sinker around.


----------



## vee dub (Apr 29, 2009)

hey when ever we just want to catch and dont care what we leave from hogans marina left on the creek to the sound head toward the big water and anchor in the sound and throw a line out use a two hook with sinker on the bottom.  good luck


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 29, 2009)

use number 2 or 4  hooks not 2/0 but 2 like you would for freshwater.  use hook size piece of shrimp on either type of bottom rig.  Fish deep holes and not the sides of the river.  peel the shrimp when fishing pieces of the shrimp body.  

An even better way to catch Fish is shoot me a quick PM because I am thinking of going out tommorow to the reefs adnd dont have anyone to go.  That is on 30 April if anyone reads this later.  (Edit I am going to J reef on Friday)

Rob


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 30, 2009)

we caught some at St Augustine fishing off the pier. They were biting real good. We were using cigar herring for bait.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Apr 30, 2009)

If I want to catch whiting Ill fish for reds or trout, they usually seem to mess things up for me. On a serious note, I just went last weekend, around Tybee. A basic two drop rig(or even just one) with frozen shrimp is probably best.


----------



## savgaboy (Apr 30, 2009)

I just finished installing my Garmin GPS MAP 440S.  I am going to try it out tomorrow morning.  Hopefully it will help me find some holes and catch some fish.  Wish me luck I need it!!!  Thanks for everyones help.  I will post pics, If any.


----------



## savgaboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh Yea I almost forgot.  If I luck up and catch a few, What is the best way to cook them?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 30, 2009)

To catch a whiting you bait your hook with a small piece of shrimp and chunk it as far as you can throw.  Then reel the line back in until the bait is right at your feet where the surf crashes into the beach.  Never fails.


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 30, 2009)

the only luck i have had was to dig a bucket of sand crabs. hook them in the middle and use a spinning reel with a small weight about 3 ft  above the bait. cast out into the surf, reel the slack and hang on.


----------



## thendric (May 1, 2009)

Any good spots around St Catherine's?  Not asking for anyone's honey hole just a general area to concentrate on.  Also what size egg sinker do you use.  I tried a 1.5 ounce that drifted quickly.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 1, 2009)

I'd keep this quite boys, as of now I know of no whiting shortage, however if to many of you fellas start targeting them the SAFMC may intervene.


----------



## savgaboy (May 1, 2009)

Went out today but very windy.  We caught alot of whiting and kept 8.  Planning on frying them up tonight.  Thanks for everyones help.  Its nice to finally catch something.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (May 3, 2009)

*sound*

did yall make it to the sound or fish the river..We usally go into the sound and fish for them..We usally put in a turners creek..
David


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 4, 2009)

I will be out there on or near Tybee all day today and all day Saturday...Lots of whiting...a few macks and i heard a few guys were catching pompano.  Drum are moving in too but i think they are still the small ones.  Buddy of mine caught a 8 foot shark on Tybee in the surf on Friday...guess he lost two others that did tail dances before throwing the hook...

Will see what today brings...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 4, 2009)

Well about the whiting... We put in at blue n hall marina and went to doboy sound and the whiting bite was on and full force. I caught most of them on a little small hook a crappie hook as a matter of fact. It was very nice weather to be out there in. I noticed that it was better catchin on the out going tide. Hope it helps a little.


----------



## fredw (May 4, 2009)

The whiting are biting pretty good in the surf on Tybee.  Small hooks and shrimp worked for us.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 4, 2009)

shrimp worked for me too.  Caught my biggest whiting ever off of Seaweaver's place!!  That thing was about 18 inches long!!!


----------



## kingfish (May 4, 2009)

High tide and clean moving water, fresh peeled shrimp.  Where theres one there's a bunch.


----------

